# Dopo le feste



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

E quando tutti se ne andavano
e restavamo in due
tra bicchieri vuoti e portacenere sporchi,
com'era bello sapere che eri lì
come una corrente che ristagna,
sola con me sull'orlo della notte,
e che duravi, eri più che il tempo,
eri quella che non se ne andava
perché uno stesso cuscino
e uno stesso tepore
ci avrebbero chiamati di nuovo
a svegliare il nuovo giorno,
insieme, ridendo, spettinati.
*

Julio Cortazar


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Questa. 
Sì, mi piace davvero tanto.

Grazie come sempre


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9424 ha detto:
			
		

> Questa.
> Sì, mi piace davvero tanto.
> 
> Grazie come sempre


E' sempre una gioia quando qualcosa che ho pubblicato piace ed emoziona, specialmente se apre una porta su un mondo che amo. Ti conquisterò alla poesia, alla fine, ne sono sicura :sonar::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Bè, di tutte le poesie che mi sono capitate sotto mano, pioggia nel pineto o come si chiamava mi è sempre piaciuta.


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9426 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, di tutte le poesie che mi sono capitate sotto mano, pioggia nel pineto o come si chiamava mi è sempre piaciuta.


Beh, caspita, mi scomodi il grande Gabriele (che adoro :inlove...
Comunque sai come la penso, no? Non è questione di grandi autori, ma di _contatto_ interiore. Una poesia DEVE muoverti qualcosa dentro, esserti riconoscibile.
Qui posto per lo più poesie d'amore, ma il primo incontro che mi ha fatto veramente saltare dalla sedia al liceo fu con Manzoni, e il coro dell'Adelchi:

_Dagli atrj muscosi, dai fori cadenti
Dai boschi, dall’arse fucine stridenti,
Dai solchi bagnati di servo sudor,
Un volgo disperso repente si desta;
Intende l’orecchio, solleva la testa
Percosso da novo crescente romor.

Dai guardi dubbiosi, dai pavidi volti,
Qual raggio di sole da nuvoli folti,
Traluce dai padri la fiera virtù;
Nei guardi, nei volti confuso ed incerto
Si mesce e discorda lo spregio sofferto
Col misero orgoglio d’un tempo che fu

S’aduna voglioso, si sperde tremante;
Per torti sentieri, con passo vagante,
Fra tema e desire, s’avanza e ristà;
E adocchia e rimira scorata e confusa
Dei crudi signori la turba diffusa,
Che fugge dai brandi, che sosta non ha.

Ansanti li vede, quai trepide fere,
Irsuti per tema le fulve criniere,
Le note latebre del covo cercar:
E quivi, deposta l’usata minaccia,
Le donne superbe, con pallida faccia,
I figli pensosi pensose guatar

E sopra i fuggenti, con avido brando,
Quai cani disciolti, correndo, frugando,
Da ritta da manca, guerrieri venir:
Li vede, e rapito d’ignoto contento,
Con l’agile speme precorre l’evento,
E sogna la fine del duro servir.

Udite! Quei forti che tengono il campo,
Che ai vostri tiranni precludon lo scampo,
Son giunti da lunge, per aspri sentier:
Sospeser le gioje dei prandj festosi,
Assursero in fretta dai blandi riposi,
Chiamati repente da squillo guerrier

Lasciâr nelle sale del tetto natío
Le donne accorate tornanti all’addio,
A preghi e consigli che il pianto troncò.
Han carca la fronte dei pesti cimieri,
Han poste le selle sui bruni corsieri,Volaron sul ponte che cupo sonò.

A torme, di terra passarono in terra,
Cantando giulive canzoni di guerra,
Ma i dolci castelli pensando nel cor;
Per valli petrose, per balzi dirotti,
Vegliaron nell’arme le gelide notti,
Membrando i fidati colloquj d’amor.

Gli oscuri perigli di stanze incresciose,
Per greppi senz’orma le corsa affannose,
Il rigido impero, le fami durar;
Si vider le lance calate sui petti,
A canto agli scudi, rasente gli elmetti,
Udiron le frecce fischiando volar.

E il premio sperato, promesso a quei forti
Sarebbe o delusi, rivolger le sorti,
D’un volgo straniero por fine al dolor?
Tornate alle vostre superbe ruine,
All’opere imbelli dell’arse officine,
Ai solchi bagnati di servo sudor.

Il forte si mesce col vino nemico;
Col novo signore rimane l’antico;
L’un popolo e l’altro sul collo vi sta.
Dividono i servi, dividon gli armenti;
Si posano insieme sui campi cruenti
D’un volgo disperso che nome non ha._


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ehm...

Conta l'orlando furioso?
Me lo sono letto tutto, e non a scuola... quello mi aveva appassionato


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9428 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm...
> 
> *Conta l'orlando furioso?*
> Me lo sono letto tutto, e non a scuola... quello mi aveva appassionato


Apperò! 
Mica pizza e fichi!

Certo che conta, eccome se conta! Ma non perchè è l'Orlando furioso, bensì perchè ti ha appassionata! La chiave è quella


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Caspita, non ce l'ho con me adesso il libro... dai, era un gioco, non era... non l'ho mai considerato poesia...

tu dei saper che ti levò di sella
l'alto valor di una gentil donzella


:smile:

Caspita, devo segnarmi le poesie che mi sono piaciute di più tra quelle che hai pubblicato bella...


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

E' un componimento in versi, quindi *è *poesia.
Ma fosse anche in prosa, se comunica con parti profonde di te, se ti parla... che ci importa della forma? 

Sì sì, dai! Una top five poetica di Nau!!!


----------

